# History of Ariel and Puck found on the Internet:



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

History of Ariel and Puck found on the Internet: 

Puck, Ariel's brother, Puck was identical to Ariel and built at the same time. 
(California, Railway and Locomotive Historical Society Collection) 

Motive power for the road were two 0-4-4T Forney engines, Ariel and Puck. These machines, built by Hinkley, had 8 by 12 inch cylinders, 30 inch diameter drivers, and weighed about twelve tons. Remarkably, their grate area was over 5.5 feet, large for a two foot gauge engine. This size was enabled by placing the drivers ahead of the firebox, which allowed the firebox to extend on both sides of the locomotive. The cowcatcher is shown on the "wrong" end because the engines were normally run backwards which, Mansfield hoped would provide greater visibility and deliver less smoke and cinders into the cars following. The two tank locomotives were operated, more or less, in commutation service and they attained speeds of thirty-five miles per hour during their short runs between stops. 

http://books.google.ca/books?id=4xi...&q&f=false 



Brief video of PUCK photo, time 1:45 ( same loco style as Ariel ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZvY9uLGX6o 


Norman


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This drawing was in "Two feet between the rails" by Robert C Jones Which has become hard to find and expensive but is a very useful book about the Sandy River system of two footers in Maine. Probably in volume 1 I borrowed the book and made some copies. here is a link to it in Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Feet-Betw...=8-1-spell


----------

